# More on supplemental feeding



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

With my apology to Terry who is a welcome contributor albeit a bit long-winded
The 1997 FDA Ban on feeding ruminant meat and bone meal back to ruminants- probably has had a bit more "compliance'' than the "baiting ban'' here in NE MI. The thousands of tons of bait (hopefully all natural deer feed- corn, apples, carrots, etc ) that has already been hauled out to the deer woods here in the TBIZ may well feed our diminishing deer herd all winter!!The rendering industry is big business- and performs a necessary method of disposing of the vast tonnage of slaughterhouse waste- guts, bones, etc- dead and diseased animals of all kinds, roadkill- the head, bones and scraps from the deer you had processed- all this is cooked and dried and added to animal feeds and mineral mixtures. The temperatures used in the process does not destroy CWD. 30-40% GOES INTO PET FOODS- 20% POULTRY FEEDS- 20%SWINE FEEDS- 10% CATTLE FEEDS- SOME EXPORTED- rumenant protein can be added to swine and poultry feeds- swine and poultry protein can be added to cattle feeds. Prior to and after the 1997 FDA Ban,feeds containing rumenant protein and bone meal, some of which was contaminated w/CWD, were fed to both wild and captive cervids to promote antler growth. Contrary to the "spin'' that "nose to nose'' contact through a fence spreads CWD, it is the ingestion of contaminated material.
One might ask why all the official propaganda credits game farms for the spread of CWD. To date no game farmer has publicly admitted feeding meat or bone meal. No DNR or Dept. of AG. official will publicly admit that it ever happened nor will they advise hunters not to feed these products. There has to be a mighty compelling reason for this nation wide "cover up'' and that is to protect our multi-billion $ livestock industry. If the public were to suspect that our beef might somehow be unsafe to eat, (WITH ALL THE GRAVE DANGERS AND DIRE CONSEQUENCES
PRESENTLY ASSOCIATED W/EATING VENISON!!!) maybe 1 person in a million might die a horrible, lingering death- McDonalds and all the hamburger palaces would close and life in these United States would never be the same again. There are "product disparagement'' laws- Opra Winfrey was sued for saying she would never eat another hamburger. The rendering and feed industries are important parts of our livestock industry and must be protected. This should explain why no current DNR employee will publicly admit that the ingestion of feed contaminated w/CWD could possibly have anything to do w/ spread of the disease.

Render not unto ruminants that which has been rendered there from-sadocf1


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

No one admits to nothing at no time........excuse the multiple negatives, but as far as feeding feed containing animal products to ruminants..........it needs to be vigorously enforced.


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

please note that no more warning letters from FDA are coming out on
this issue. Tommy Thompson has 
decided that they should not be made
available to the public. they state
i think that it was due to cost, but
probably because i kept posting them
everywhere;-).............TSS

USA 8/4/97 RUMINANT-TO-RUMINANT FEED BAN that never was...

'ANIMAL PROTEIN' SEARCH 9/9/02
==============================

Darling International, Inc.
5/07/02
Seattle District Office Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant
Feed/Misbranded [PDF]

```
All American Feed & Tractor
4/01/02
Seattle District Office Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant
Feed/Adulterated [PDF]
[HTML] Tyson Foods
2/12/02
Seattle District Office Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant
Feed/Misbranded [PDF]
[HTML] The Feed Bucket
12/11/01
Atlanta District Office Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant
Feed/Adulterated/Misbranded [PDF]
[HTML] Finlayson Ag Center
11/08/01
Minneapolis District Office Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant
Feed/Adulterated [PDF]
[HTML] Dixon Feeds, Inc.
10/24/01
Seattle District Office Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant
Feed/Adulterated [PDF]
[HTML] Buckeye Feed Mills, Inc.
9/20/01
Cincinnati District Office Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant
Feed/Adulterated/Misbranded [PDF]
[HTML] Wilcox Farms, Inc.
9/14/01
Seattle District Office Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed [PDF]
[HTML]

[url]http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/wlcfm/full_text.cfm?full_text=animal+protein&Search=Search[/url]

now, compare search on 8/8/01...tss
===================================

'ANIMAL PROTEIN' SEARCH 8/8/01
==============================

Date: Tue, 28 Aug 2001 11:13:43 -0700
Reply-To: BSE-L
Sender: Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy BSE-L
From: "Terry S. Singeltary Sr."
Subject: MAD COW FEED BAN WARNING LETTERS U.S.A. AUGUST 8, 2001

DEPARTMENT OF HEALTH AND HUMAN SERVICES

Food and Drug Administration

Seattle District Pacific Region 22201 23rd Drive SE Bothell, WA 98021-4421

Telephone: 426-486-8788 FAX: 426-483-4996

August 8, 2001

VIA CERTIFIED MAIL RETURN RECEIPT REQUESTED

In reply refer to Warning Letter SEA 01-75

William W. Himmelspach, Owner 22195 S.W. 78th Tualatin, Oregon 97062

WARNING LETTER

Dear Mr. Himmelspach:

An investigation at your animal feed manufacturing operation located at
22195 S.W. 78th Tualatin, Oregon 97062, conducted by a Food and Drug
Administration investigator on July 12, 2001, found significant
deviations from the requirements set forth in Title 21, Code of Federal
Regulations, Part 589.2000 - Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant
Feed. The regulation is intended to prevent the establishment and
amplification of Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy (BSE). Such deviations
cause products being manufactured at this facility to be adulterated
within the meaning of Section 402(a)(2)(C), and 402(a)(4) of the Federal
Food, Drug and Cosmetic Act (the Act).

Our investigation found a failure to separate the receipt, processing,
and storage of the product containing prohibited material from
non-prohibited material; failure to establish a written system,
including clean-out and flushing procedures, to avoid commingling and
cross-contamination of common equipment; and failure to maintain records
sufficient to track the materials throughout the receipt, processing,
and distribution of your products.

In addition, our investigation found a failure to label your products
with the required cautionary, statement "Do Not Feed to Cattle or Other
Ruminants," Your pig feeds, containing prohibited materials, were not
labeled with the cautionary statement, and you reuse poly-tote bags for
ruminant feed and pig feed, where the bags could become contaminated
with prohibited material. The FDA suggests the statement be
distinguished by different type size or color or other means of
highlighting the statement so that it is easily noticed by a purchaser.

The above is not intended to be an all-inclusive list of deviations from
the regulations. As a manufacturer of materials intended for animal feed
use, you are responsible for assuring that your overall operation and
the products you manufacture and distribute are in compliance with

William W. Himmelspach Tualatin, Oregon Re: Warning Letter SEA 01-75 Page 2

your overall operation and the products you manufacture and distribute
are in compliance with the law. We have enclosed a copy of the FDA's
Small Entity Compliance Guide to assist you with complying with the
regulation.

You should take prompt action to correct these violations, and you
should establish a system whereby such violations do not recur. Failure
to promptly correct these violations may result in regulatory action
without further notice, such as seizure and/or injunction.

You should notify this office in writing within 15 working days of
receipt of this letter, of the steps you have taken to bring your firm
into compliance with the law. Your response should include an
explanation of each step being taken to correct the violations, and
prevent their recurrence. If corrective action cannot be completed in 15
working days, state the reason for the delay and the date by which the
corrections will be completed. Include copies of any available
documentation demonstrating that corrections have been made.

Your reply should be directed to the Food and Drug Administration,
Attention: Bruce Williamson, Compliance Officer. If you have any
questions please contact Mr. Williamson at (425) 483-4976.

Sincerely,

Charles M. Breen District Director

Enclosure; Form FDA 483 Small Entity Compliance Guide

[url]http://www.fda.gov/foi/warning_letters/g1619d.pdf[/url]

Warning Letters Index - Search Form Results Company Name Date Issued
Issuing Office

Subject

File Adrian Elevator, Inc. 5/03/01 Minneapolis District Office Animal
Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Alaska Garden and Pet Supply, Inc. 4/27/01 Seattle District
Office Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Bryan Enterprises 2/20/01 Cincinnati District Office Feed
Mill/Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed/Adulterated

View File Carrollton Farmers Exchange 7/12/01 Cincinnati District Office
Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Centerburg Mill and General Store, Inc 3/23/01 Cincinnati
District Office Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Centerburg Mill and General Store, Inc. 5/23/01 Cincinnati
District Office Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Central Ohio Farmers Cooperative, Inc. 5/24/01 Cincinnati
District Office Animal Protein Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Champaign Landmark, Inc. 3/05/01 Cincinnati District Office
Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed/Misbranded

View File Countryline Co-Op, Inc. 5/14/01 Cincinnati District Office
Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Dorset Milling 4/16/01 Cincinnati District Office Animal
Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Earl B. Olson Feed Mill 4/23/01 Minneapolis District Office
Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Faler Feed Store, Inc. 3/21/01 Cincinnati District Office
Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Farmers Mill & Elevator Company 3/30/01 Atlanta District
Office Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Farnam Companies, Inc. 7/20/01 Kansas City District Office
Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed/Adulterated

View File Greeley Elevator Company 4/04/01 Denver District Office Animal
Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Hartville Elevator Company, Inc. 2/22/01 Cincinnati District
Office Feed Mill/Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed/Adulterated

View File Himmelspach, William W. 8/08/01 Seattle District Office Animal
Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Integral Fish Foods, Inc. 6/12/01 Denver District Office
Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Jefferson Milling Company 4/16/01 Cincinnati District Office
Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Lime Creek Ag Services, Inc. 4/25/01 Minneapolis District
Office Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Material Resources LLC 5/04/01 Chicago District Office Animal
Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Material Resources, LLC 5/04/01 Chicago District Office Animal
Protein Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Medina Landmark, Inc. 3/23/01 Cincinnati District Office
Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Minister Farmers Cooperative Exchange, Inc. 4/10/01 Cincinnati
District Office Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed/Feed Mill

View File Peco Foods, Inc. 2/23/01 New Orleans District Office CGMP
Requirements for Medicated Feeds/Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Perry Coal and Feed Company 4/16/01 Cincinnati District Office
Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Rietdyk's Milling Company 3/05/01 Seattle District Office
Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File River Valley Co-Op 3/22/01 Cincinnati District Office Animal
Proteins Prohibeted in Ruminant Feed

View File River Valley Co-Op 5/22/01 Cincinnati District Office Animal
Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Round Lake Farmers Coop. 5/30/01 Minneapolis District Office
Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Rudy, Inc. 3/22/01 Cincinnati District Office Animal Proteins
Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Rudy, Inc. 5/22/01 Cincinnati District Office Animal Proteins
Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Sandy Lake Mills 4/09/01 Philadelphia District Office Animal
Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Shields Feed and Supply Company 3/07/01 New Orleans District
Office Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Stewart's Farm Supply 3/21/01 Cincinnati District Office
Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Superior Feeds 6/06/01 Seattle District Office Animal Proteins
Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File The Scoular Company 5/30/01 Minneapolis District Office Animal
Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File University of Minnesota 5/10/01 Minneapolis District Office
Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Valley Feed Mill, Inc. 5/22/01 Cincinnati District Office
Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Wallowa County Grain Growers, Inc. 5/17/01 Seattle District
Office Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Wallowa County Grain Growers, Inc. 5/17/01 Seattle District
Office Animal Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Western Reserve Farm Cooperative 3/21/01 Cincinnati District
Office Animal Protein Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Yachere Feed, Inc. 4/09/01 Philadelphia District Office Animal
Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File Z & W Mill, Inc. 3/27/01 Denver District Office Animal
Proteins Prohibited in Ruminant Feed

View File

[url]http://63.75.126.221/scripts/wlcfm/resultswl.cfm[/url]

(TYPE IN 'ANIMAL PROTEIN')

Subject: Meat and Poultry: Better USDA Oversight and Enforcement of Safety
Date: Thu, 19 Sep 2002 14:17:59 -0700
From: "Terry S. Singeltary Sr." <[email protected]>
Reply-To: Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy <######### Bovine Spongiform
[email][email protected][/email]>
To: [email][email protected][/email]

######## Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy <[email protected]> #########

3. Meat and Poultry: Better USDA Oversight and Enforcement of Safety
Rules Needed to Reduce Risk of Foodborne Illnesses. GAO-02-902, August
30.

FSIS Is Not Ensuring that Plants' HACCP Plans Meet Regulatory
Requirements

snip...

According to FSIS's food safety systems correlation reviews, inspectors
are not consistently identifying and documenting failures of plants'
HACCP plans to meet regulatory requirements. Furthermore, FSIS does
not expect its inspectors to determine whether HACCP plans are based on
sound science--the cornerstone of an effective plan. While in-depth
verification reviews examine the scientific aspects of HACCP plans, they
have been conducted in very few plants, and consumer safety officers
hired to review the scientific soundness of HACCP plans may take several
years to assess the plans at all plants. Moreover, inspectors in 55
percent of the 5,000 plants nationwide did not document any HACCP
violations during fiscal year 2001. When we brought this information to
the attention of FSIS officials, they were surprised that so many plants
had no HACCP violations for an entire year.

snip...

2. USDA believes that the title of the report is misleading. We disagree.
We believe the title accurately reflects the concerns detailed
throughout the body of the report.

snip...

[url]http://www.gao.gov/cgi-bin/getrpt?GAO-02-902[/url]

########### [url]http://mailhost.rz.uni-karlsruhe.de/warc/bse-l.html[/url] ############

Subject: GAO ''BLASTS'' USA FDA HALF-ASS MAD COW FEED BAN RULES (or the
lack of)
Date: Tue, 26 Feb 2002 11:29:57 -0800
From: "Terry S. Singeltary Sr." <[email protected]>
Reply-To: Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy <[email protected]uni-karlsruhe.de>
To: [email][email protected][/email]

######## Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy <[email protected]> #########

Investigators: FDA Lax on Mad Cow
Tue Feb 26,11:37 AM ET

By PHILIP BRASHER, AP Farm Writer

WASHINGTON - The Food and Drug Administration (news - web sites ) has
failed to properly enforce its restrictions on animal feed that are
intended to keep mad-cow disease from spreading if it ever gets into the
country, congressional investigators say.

Feed mills and other firms that violate the rules are seldom punished,
and FDA has never even identified all the businesses that should be
inspected, the General Accounting Office (news - web sites) said in a
report released Tuesday.

The report also raises concerns about import controls that are supposed
to keep infected meat and other material from entering the country

"The continuing absence of (mad cow disease) in the United States today
cannot be sufficiently ensured by current federal prevention efforts,"
the report said.

The agency outlawed the feeding of mammalian meat and bone meal to
cattle, sheep and goats in 1997 and imposed a series of rules to ensure
that feed mills comply with the ban.

Animals are believed to get the brain-wasting disease, formally known as
bovine spongiform encephalopathy (news - web sites ), through eating the
brain or nervous system tissue from diseased animals. Meat and bone meal
has long been added to animal feed as a protein supplement.

The disease has never been found in the United States but has devastated
the beef industry in Europe and spread to Japan.

An FDA spokesman had no immediate comment Tuesday on the GAO report. In
a letter to the investigators, however, FDA said it is correcting
problems in its inspection system. Improvements in the system "will make
the present small risk of introduction and spread (of mad-cow disease
even smaller," the agency said.

The food industry became alarmed last year about the problems FDA was
having enforcing the rules and began requiring meat processors to
certify that the cattle were not given prohibited feed. Slaughterhouses,
in turn, started requiring similar paperwork from their cattle suppliers.

The congressional investigators said "the nature and severity of the
problem" in FDA's enforcement of the feed ban "point to insufficient
attention by FDA management."

The report also says that the Agriculture Department is testing too few
cattle for the disease. USDA plans to increase its testing from 5,000 to
12,500 cattle a year.

Sen. Richard Durbin (news ), D-Ill., who requested the GAO report along
with Senate Agriculture Committee Chairman Tom Harkin of Iowa and the
panel's ranking Republican, Richard Lugar of Indiana, plans to introduce
legislation to tighten federal regulation of animal feed and meat
processing.

Patrick Boyle, president of the American Meat Institute, said the GAO
report "misinterprets, or simply ignores the effectiveness of measures
already taken" by the government.

[url]http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...pe/us_mad_cow_3[/url]

FULL TEXT OF GOA REPORT BELOW (takes a while to load)

2. Mad Cow Disease: Improvements in the Animal Feed Ban and Other
Regulatory Areas Would Strengthen U.S. Prevention Efforts. GAO-02-183,
January 25.

[url]http://www.gao.gov/cgi-bin/getrpt?GAO-02-183[/url]

Greetings List Members,

''again'', i implore to all EU Members, to change the BSE/TSE
status in the United States to a GBR # 3, for the same reasons
i stated on the BSE-L on Jan. 17, 2001;

Greetings List Members and ALL EU Countries,

Because of this report, and the recent findings
of the 50-state BSE Conference call, I respectfully
seriously suggest that these Countries and the SSC
re-evaluate the U.S.A. G.B.R. to a risk factor of #3.

I attempted to post this to list in full text,
but would not accept...

thank you,
kind regards,
Terry S. Singeltary Sr., Bacliff, Texas USA

Report on the assessment of the Geographical BSE-risk of the USA
July
2000


PART II

REPORT ON THE ASSESSMENT OF THE GEOGRAPHICAL BSE
RISK OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA

snip...

TSS
```


----------

